# FAHRTECHNIK-SCHULEN und -ANBIETER . EINE ÜBERSICHT...



## dertutnix (17. März 2014)

Ein TEST, bitte macht, dass er funktioniert, danke dafür!

In diesem Thread können die FT-Schulen und FT-Anbieter sich kurz darstellen. Wir wissen, dass dies ein schmaler Grad zur Werbung ist, daher haltet euch bei der Darstellung tatsächlich kurz. Schön wäre euer Werdegang, eure Erfahrung, eure Kompetenz, auch ein Link zu eurer Seite wäre ok.
Was nicht toleriert wird, ist das Schreiben eines nahezu tagesaktuellen Programms oder sonstiges, was dazu dienen könnte, dass die Schule wieder in den Fokus kommt.

Die Nutzer können die Schulen kommentieren. Bitte achtet auf eine faire Darstellung!


EDIT / Ergänzung: 
Künftig sind hier nach Bundesländer gelistete Fahrtechnik-Schulen und -Anbieter zu finden. Ergänzungen bitte per PN schicken. 
Anbieter, die sich hier gemeldet haben, werden dann auch zu ihrer Darstellung verlinkt.

Ach ja: Bitte habt Geduld bei der Umsetzung...


----------



## 2014macHartmann (17. März 2014)

Hallo, dann mach ich mal den Anfang.

Ich möchte mich der ibc'ler Gemeinde in und um 52076 Aachen vorstellen. Ich fasse mich kurz damit es nicht so langweilig wird.

Ich wohne im besten Mountainbike Gebiet der Nordeifel, Monschau/Imgenbroich. Ich fahre seit 1995 Fahrrad, Rennrad, Marathon, Touren, Dirt, Downhill, Freeride, Street und Trial. Nach einer Pause (Arbeit, Familie und Co.) bin ich seit Anfang 2012 wieder richtig mit Begeisterung am Start.

Ich habe dann nach Gruppen in meiner näheren Umgebung gesucht und auch gefunden. Nun bin ich bei den vennbike.de hängen geblieben. So weit so gut, aber ich merkte ganz schnell das ich über das Radfahren hinaus noch ganz andere Fähigkeiten besitze.

Ich bin sicher kein Experte, aber dafür bringe ich Herzblut und die Hingabe dafür mit, darüber hinaus habe ich mir über ein Jahr Gedanken gemacht. Weil ich eben kein Experte bin. Ehrlich gesagt haben mich die Biker mit denen ich auf Tour bin, davon überzeugen können diesen großen Schritt zu gehen, da ich auch noch einen Vollzeit Job habe.

Meine Fähigkeiten:

2013 MTB-Trailscout (DIMB e.V.)
2014 Fahrtechniktrainer Teil 1 (DIMB e.V.)
2015 Fahrtechniktrainer Ausbildung Teil 2 (DIMB e.V.)
2017 Bike Brainfriendly bei Petra Müssig

Ich biete die MTB-Fahrtechnikkurse an, weil ich am MTB fahren sehr viel Spaß habe und das möchte ich den Teilnehmern ebenso nahebringen.

_Spaß auf dem Trail, ohne Angstschweiß auf der Stirn!_

Bei Interesse schaut doch einfach mal auf meiner Webseite www.macHartmann.de vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (17. März 2014)

...


----------



## Marc B (17. März 2014)

Ich schließe mir hier gerne an  Ich fahre seit Ende der 90er Jahre MTB und habe viele verschiedene Disziplinen ausprobiert u.a. Marathon, Downhill, Dirt & Freeride. 2008 habe ich die *Bikeschule Ridefirst* gegründet. In und um NRW gebe ich Fahrtechnikkurse und Camps - meine häufigsten Kursorte sind Bonn, Düsseldorf, Aachen, Essen, Sauerland Köln, Koblenz, Siegerland, Westerwald und die Ahreifel, andere Regionen/Orte besuche ich bei Kundenanfragen. 2010 folgte meine How-To-Webseite *fahrtechnik.tv*, im Juni 2014 mein *Fahrtechnikbuch im BLV Verlag*. Dabei decke ich selber bis zu Level 3 alle Bereiche ab und habe nach einer entsprechenden Fortbildung bei Expertin Petra Müssig Kurse mit dem Fokus auf mentale Techniken im Programm. Um die Bikepark-, -Enduro-Race und Downhill-Sachen kümmert sich *Sascha Bamberg aka Bam Hill*.

Ich habe damals mit der Bike Instructor Ausbildung angefangen und bilde mich stets weiter, wie 2013 bei Petra Müssig und 2014 beim ADFC.

Meine Webseite: *Ridefirst.de*

Dann noch einen guten Saisonstart und viel Spaß beim Fahrtechnik verbessern


----------



## Deleted 244202 (18. März 2014)

@dertutnix :
Warum stellt ihr nicht einfach eine alphabetisch geordnete Auflistung mit Angaben zu Ort, Qualifikation der Trainer und  Angebot der "Schule" ein?
Grund: Glaube kaum, dass sich jeder hier zu Wort meldet. Und so stehen hier dann halt nur die üblichen Fornverdächtigen.


----------



## dertutnix (18. März 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> @dertutnix :
> Warum stellt ihr nicht einfach eine alphabetisch geordnete Auflistung mit Angaben zu Ort, Qualifikation der Trainer und  Angebot der "Schule" ein?
> Grund: Glaube kaum, dass sich jeder hier zu Wort meldet. Und so stehen hier dann halt nur die üblichen Fornverdächtigen.



weil ich das nicht leisten kann. wenn sich einer der Sache annimmt und mir die bitte dann vollständige Übersicht zukommen lässt, gerne...


----------



## RogerRobert (19. März 2014)

Dann führe ich die Liste hier einfach mal fort:

Ich heiße Fabian Arzberger und habe vor ein paar Jahren 'Ridingstyle – Mountainbike Fahrtechnik' gegründet. Wir bieten fast über das ganz Jahr verteilt ein- zwei- und mehrtägige Kurse an verschiedenen Locations an. Heidelberg, Beerfelden, Karlsruhe, Lac Blanc, Fürth im Odenwald, Feldberg im Taunus, Trippstadt, Aldbstadt, Stromberg und auch in Chatel (PDS) wird dieses Jahr etwas dabei sein.

Ich selbst fahre aktiv seit knapp 15 Jahren Mountainbike. Bin seit 10 Jahren auch im Downhill-Renngeschehen aktiv und habe es 2011 und 2012 zum Deutschen Meister in der Masters-Klasse geschafft. Ich habe in Heidelberg Sportwissenschaft studiert und bereits während dessen alles Erlernte auf den Mountainbike-Sport übertragen. Eine Schilehrer-Ausbildung und grundlegende Ausbildung bei der DIMB/BDR runden das Ganze ab.

Für die Ladies, aber auch die Jungs  ist meine Partnerin Solveig Lindgren zuständig. Als ehemaliges Trek Gravity Girl hat sie auch schon viele Jahre Mountainbike-Erfahrung, auch im Bereich von Ausbildung, Schulung und Organisation von Bike-Events.

Mittlerweile arbeiten wir mit 5 Coaches zusammen, die verschiedene Ausbildungen (C-Trainer, Trailscout...), aber allesamt massig Rennerfahrung haben. Sie wurden von mir ausgebildet und werden  regelmäßig geschult und fortgebildet.

Unsere Homepage:

Unsere Facebook Seite:

Damit wünsche ich allen noch eine tollen Start in die neue Saison und viel Erfolg beim verbessern der Fahrtechnik


----------



## juraMTBschool (19. März 2014)

Hallo BikerINNEN,
seit 1996 bin ich mit jährlich wachsender Begeisterung im MTB Sport tätig und absolvierte 2009 die Ausbildung zum MTB-Guide-DAV.
Mein Fahrschwerpunkt sind traillastige Touren. Ich bin gelegentlich Test- und Fotofahrer für die Zeitungen aktiv Radfahren/bike sport news/VeloTotal und Bike TV. Der Altmühltal-Panoramaweg ist mein Hausrevier. In Riedenburg im Altmühltal, im Mittelpunkt Bayerns, veranstalte ich MTB-Fahrtechnik-Kurse mit meiner juraMTBschool. Born to bike!

*MTB*este Grüße
Markus  







www://juraMTBschool.de.tl/
*juraMTBschool  MORE  BIKECONTROL   *


----------



## Mr. Nice (31. März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

dann nutze ich doch hier auch mal die Möglichkeit und stelle mich kurz vor:

Ich bin 38 Jahre alt und seit 2007 lizenzierter DIMB Guide sowie seit 2010 DIMB Freerideguide. Seit 2010 gebe ich daher neben den MTB- Ausfahrten für ein großen Fitnessunternehmen http://www.pfitzenmeier.de/sportstudio_info.php?articles_id=1396&tPath=3_355 auch Fahrtechnikkurse für die Jungs von http://www.odenwaldbike.de





*Kurzer Steckbrief*
lizenzierter DIMB MTB-Trainer C
- MTB-Guide seit 2007
- DIMB Freerideguide seit 2010

Aktuelle Bikes: Specialized Enduro 29er, Rotwild G1, Specialized Fuse Fattie, Cube Stereo Hybrid und Axus Baiardo (RR)

Lieblingstour: bergab is besser als bergauf
Lieblingsspeise: Pasta
Lieblingsgetränk: Alkoholfreies Weizen

Sonst. Hobbies: MTB, RR, Ski, Wandern und meine beiden Töchter

Motto: Sommer ist was in deinem Kopf passiert!

Ich hoffe ich konnte Eurer Interesse wecken - solltet Ihr Interesse an einem Kurs oder einer geführten Tour an der schönen Bergstraße haben, meldet Euch bei [email protected]

Gruss von der sonnigen Bergstraße
Chris


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. April 2014)

*sportsinteam* wurde im Jahr 2002 als Mountainbike-Reiseveranstalter gegründet, hat seinen Sitz in Bergisch Gladbach bei Köln und bietet seit 2005 MTB-Fahrtechnikkurse an. Mit jährlich durchschnittlich 500 Kurs-Absolventen dürfen wir uns wahrscheinlich als führender Anbieter von Fahrtechnikkursen im Rheinland bezeichnen.

Unsere Fahrtechnikkurs-Palette, die wir mit 6 männlichen und 4 weiblichen Coaches anbieten, reicht von Kids-Kursen über Einsteigerkurse bis hin zu Trailkursen und Fahrtechnik-Specials wie Serpentinenkursen oder Bikepark-Events.

Die Ausbildung unserer Fahrtechniktrainer umfasst DIMB lizensierte Fahrtechniktrainer, DIMB-Trailscouts und Bike-Instruktoren der Deutschen Sporthochschule Köln. Eine interne Aus- und Weiterbildung sichert die ständige Aktualität und den Schulungsstand der Coaches ab.
Abgerundet wird unser Fahrtechnikangebot durch kostenlose Einsteigertouren für Kursteilnehmer sowie wöchentliche Mountainbiketouren aller Schwierigkeitsgrade, Camps im In- und Ausland sowie Alpenüberquerungen und MTB-Wochenenden in der Pfalz, dem Harz und an der Ahr. Da diese Angebote immer von Fahrtechnik-Coaches begleitet werden, ist „Fahrtechnik-on-Tour“ bei uns immer mit dabei …

Facebook

Webseite

Kontakt

Enjoy Your Ride! and happy trails
Stefan


----------



## Rhoentrail (30. April 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, dann mach ich in der Vorstellungsrunde mal weiter 
Ich bin Andi Rohe von der Bikeschule Rhöntrail.






Meine MTB Location ist die Rhön, mitten in Deutschland. Umrahmt von Fulda, Meiningen, Bad Neustadt, Schweinfurt, Würzburg. Ich betreibe hier die Bikeschule Rhöntrail. Das Angebot geht von Trailtouren über Enduro Touren bis zu Fahrtechnik Kursen im Level 1-3. Am Flowtrail Kreuzberg starten wir dieses Jahr mit den speziellen Kursen zum Flowtrail. Dann machen wir noch Workshops für Bunny Hop und Manual, Spitzkehre und Hinterrad versetzen, Sportkurve und Bike Bergsteigen. Ladys Only Kurse und Kids Kurse sind noch im Programm dabei.






Kurz zu mir: Hab ganz früher mal Sport studiert, dann als Sportphysio ausgebildet und gearbeitet und bin schon immer in diversen Sportarten gerne unterwegs gewesen. Im Winter bin ich als lizensierter Skitourenführer unterwegs in der Rhön und den Alpen. Ausgebildet hab ich mich als Trailscout und MTB Guide bei der DIMB. Heuer kommen weitere Lehrgänge dazu (Fahrtechnik Trainer und Nature Ride) Auf diversen Rädern sitz ich seit ich Fahrrad sagen konnte. Bin immer sehr an Weiterbildung interessiert und tausche mich mit diversen Trainer Kollegen gerne über aktuelle Lehrmethoden aus. A Bikers Work is Never Done ;-)







Wer schauen will hier die Sites:

Web: www.rhöntrail.de
FB: Rhontrail
Blog: rhoentrail.wordpress.com

Kommt alle gut in die Saison und vorallem durch.

Wir sehen uns im Gelände
Gruß
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mädels und Jungs,

sonnige Grüße aus der Pfalz schickt euch die ZENA, DIMB-Guidine seit 2007 mit Vorliebe fürs flowige und steinige Bergab.
ZENA - das bin ich:
Geboren 1975 in Rumänien und seit 1989 in der Pfalz, wechsele ich gerne die Kulturen zwischen meinem ungarischen Ursprung und der pfälzischen Lebensart.
Ich besitze ein lebendiges Wesen und wenn ich genug Auslauf habe, hört man das Plapperwerk noch bevor man mich am Horizont erblicken kann.
 Die Balance zwischen Arbeit und Entspannung, Alltag und Erlebnis ist mir wichtig. Sport ist kein Kampf, sondern ein Genussmittel.








Mit meinem Backround als Alpencross-Guide und Sport-Mental-Coach verhelfe ich allen trailbegeisterten Menschen zu mehr Selbstvertrauen und Erfolg am Berg.
Mental-Coaching unterstützte Fahrtechnik-Trainings basieren auf moderne Erkenntnisse der Neurodidaktik. Gemeinsam entwickeln wir Eure persönlichen Trainingsstrategien um Blockaden abzubauen, das Selbstbewusstsein zu stärken und mehr Potential beim Biken abzurufen.

Weitere Infos findet ihr unter:
www.bikensoul.de

Ride on
Zena


----------



## bernd e (4. Juni 2014)

Mitten im Spessart bietet das Tourismus-Büro Frammersbach, Fahrtechnik-Kurse in div. Level an.

Der Trainer:
Bernd Englert, DIMB-Trailscout und Freeride-Guide (DIMB). Ich fahre bevorzugt Trails und wenn diese Berg ab führen, um so lieber.
Was gibt es sonst noch von mir:
Ex-Supermotorennfahrer, Motocross und Enduro, Motorradtrial, Wintersport, Ausbilder in der BRK Wasserwacht, IHK-Ausbilder.

Infos zu den Kursen:
Webseite: MTB-Fahrtechnik-Frammersbach.de

Facebook


----------



## mcsel68 (17. Juni 2014)

Moin,

Bei mir gibt es bevorzugt im Rhein-Neckar Kreis (Mannheim, Heidelberg, Neustadt an der Weinstraße), OdenWald, PfälzerWald ebenfalls Fahrtechnik (von Beginnern bis hin zu ambitionierten (hobby-) Rennfahrer/innen, die nicht nur bergauf eine gute Figur machen möchten) von feinsten und geführte Touren.
Studiert habe ich auch, allerdings keine Sportwissenschaften, eher etwas bodenständigeres. Irgendwelche Trainerzertifikate habe ich nicht, dafür praktische Erfahrung seit Anfang der MTB Zeit in den jungen 90ern, als damals noch sportliche Papageien Outfits noch hip waren (weh es kommt einer in dem Outfit zum Training  *scherz*) und Federgabeln am Fahrrad noch völlig unbekannt waren.
Neben reiner Fahrtechnik (Grundposition, Aktivposition, Blickführung, Wheelie, Stoppi, Manual, Bunnyhopp (der Schweinhop bleibt zu Hause ), Kurventechnik, Serpentinen, Hinterrad versetzen, Bergauf, Bergab Position, Bremstechnik, Sicherer Ab- und Aufstieg vom/aufs Bike am Steilhang, Push und Drücktechniken auf dem Pumptrack, drops, tables, doubles etc.) gibt es auch noch Tipps zur Ernährung  und vor allem zur Technik (Schaltung, Bremse, Fahwerksabstimmung, Rebound, Compression, Reifendruck usw.). Damit man sich selbst bei der nächsten Alpenquerung helfen kann und nicht tageland auf jemanden warten muss, der es einem richten kann .

Für Bikepark Newbies gerne auch eine Einführung im entsprechenden Park.
Das ganze nach Absprache und undividuell. 

Sonstige Hobbys: Motorrad und Auto, auch auf Rennstrecken (Spa, NOS, Nürburgring, HHR, etc.)

Also bis dahin und immer Kette rechts, (bis auf die Nicolais mit Rohloffs, die dürfen Kette links)


----------



## Beach90 (7. Juli 2014)

Moin ,
mein Name ist Cyril Maximilian Schmidt. Ich betreibe mit meinem guten Freund Paolo die Mountainbikeschule Trailacademy in Windeck an der Sieg (in der Mitte zwischen Köln und Siegen)







Radsport betreibe ich aktiv seit ca. 14 Jahren. Begonnen mit einfachen MTB Touren, ging mein Interesse schnell zum XC Rennen über. Nachdem ich allerdings nicht mehr ganz den Sinn darin finden konnte mich 30 Mal im Jahr gegen die Uhr zu bewähren, probierte ich mich in diversen Bikeparks aus.
Nach meiner Ausbildung zum DIMB Trailscout begann ich für kurze Zeit als MTB Guide auf Mallorca zu arbeiten, dort wurde mir empfohlen ich sollte mich mal als Transalpguide versuchen. Siehe an...Traumjob gefunden. Im gleichen Jahr gings noch 6 mal als Guide über die Alpen. . Die DIMB-Fahrtechniktrainerausbilung habe ich natürlich auch durchlaufen.

Wir bieten als Mountainbikeschule  Fahrtechnikkurse und geführte MTB-Touren in folgenden Leveln an:
Basic
Basic E-MTB
Basic für Jugendliche
Advanced
Expert: Hinterrad versetzen
Expert: Enduro Ride
Privatkurse

Dabei ist es uns neben dem klassischem Technikcoaching mit Videoanalyse wichtig unsere Region, dass Windecker Ländchen ein Stück bekannter zu machen und ihre schönen Ecken zu zeigen. Besonders viel Wert lege ich auf Qualität. Darum haben wir einen maximale Gruppengröße von 7 Personen in unseren Kursen. Was mich bei meiner Arbeit sehr motiviert ist das tolle Feedback und die Erfahrungen unserer Kunden durch unsere Kurse!

Für Gruppen- oder Betriebsausflüge haben wir ebenfalls 14 Mietbikes in unserer MTB-Verleihstation.
Mir liegt besonders die Arbeit mit Jugendlichen am Herzen. Ab nächsten Jahr werden wir mir einer Sekundarschule Mountainbiken als  Nachmittagsbetreuung für Schüler anbieten.

*Update 12/2018: *Vieles hat sich bei uns in den letzten Jahren getan. Wir bieten euch nun MTB-Fahrtechnikkurse an folgenden Standorten an. Ein kurzer Überblick für euch!

*Mountainbike Fahrtechnik Standorte der Trailacademy:*

*NRW:  * 
Bonn
Köln
Siegen
Wetter/Ruhr
Windeck an der Sieg

*Rheinland-Pfalz*
Koblenz
Blaues Ländchen (Rhein/Lahn)

*Hessen:*
Darmstadt
Wiesbaden
Bensheim

Unsere *Mountainbike Reisen & Camps *findet ihr ab sofort auf *www.trailholidays.de . *Unsere Zielgruppe sind trailsüchtige und die, die es werden wollen ​





Hier findest du einen Auszug aus unserem Programm:

*Trail& FahrtechnikCamps*
Aosta/  Vinschgau/ Bike & Yoga in Livigno/ Wales Camp für Jugendliche

*BikeReisen*
3-Länder Freeride Transalp/ Singletrails & Singlemalts Schottland-Reise/ Dolomiten/ Slowenien-Transalp

*Trailhouses* _(Für Gruppen bis 7 Personen)
Aosta / Wales_

Einen Lebenstraum habe ich mir mit der Anschaffung unseres Shuttlesbusses im Jahr 2018 erfüllt.





Hinter mir steht ein tolles und motiviertes Team von knapp 20 frei- oder Nebenberuflichen Fahrtechniktrainern & Tourguides. Ohne die wäre all das nicht möglich 

Du suchst einen Job als Mountainbike Tourguide oder Fahrtechniktrainer? Dann schau doch mal auf unserer Seite vorbei!

Viele Grüße,
Max​


----------



## pruus (8. Juli 2014)

Hi,
mein Name ist Hans W Meuser und ich bin nebst Inhaber, CEO, Kaffedame und Schrauberling von HWMZweiradshop auch Anbieter für Einsteigertrainings am Niederrhein.
Zweirad ist mein Ding. Nach einer Rennradjugend mit zehn Jahren Rennsport in Holland, Belgien und Spanien wollte ich doch mehr Geschwindigkeit und fuhr dann Motorradrennen auf der Rennstrecke und mit der Enduro.
In der offseison fand ich des öfteren Zeit für Reisen und fun mit dem Rad. So war ich im Winter mit dem Rad zum Nordkapp, mit einem Pedal nach Paris und nonstop Straßbourg und zurück genau 1000 km. Hierüber schrieb ich dann kleine Geschichten die in der internationalen Radpresse veröffentlicht wurden.
Inzwischen bin ich 56 Jahre und etwas ! ruhiger geworden. Es bereitet mir ein diebisches Vergnügen Leuten das Verständnis und den Spass an der Dynamik des Fahrrades zu vermitteln. Wer unbedingt Weltmeister werden will findet vielleicht bessere Adressen aber man möge unsere Region bitte nicht unterschätzen. Immerhin hat es mein früherer Sportsfreund und Clubmitglied Bart Brentjes zum Olympiasieger geschafft...
Also wer entspannt und gesellig an der Fahrtechnik arbeiten möchte in der lieblichen Natur des Niederrhein entlang der holländischen Grenze zu Roermond, den lade ich herzlich ein.
homepage: www.total-rad.com
facebook: HWMZweiradshop


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Juli 2014)

Mal eine Schüler-Rückmeldung:

Habe letzten Samstag den Kurs "Enduro II" mit Fabian Arzberger von www.ridingstyle.de am Königstuhl belegt. Hat sich voll gelohnt.
Natürlich kann man in vier Stunden keine perfekte Fahrtechnik lernen, aber darum geht es auch nicht, wie Fabian von Anfang an klar stellte. Es geht vielmehr darum, individuelle größere Fehler zu erkennen und erklärt zu bekommen, auf was man achten muss und mit welchen Übungen man sie dann auf Dauer abstellen kann.
Dieses Ziel wurde m. E. voll erfüllt.
Fabian ist ein sehr umgänglicher Typ, der nicht nur selbst sehr gut fahren kann, sondern auch gut erklären kann. Er stellte sich auf jeden der sechs Teilnehmer ein und gab ihm das nötige Feedback, ohne dabei jemals oberlehrerhaft zu wirken. Er nimmt zwar kein Blatt vor den Mund (was gut ist), spart aber auf der anderen Seite auch nicht mit Lob, wenn es dann passt.

Bin Sonntag dann ein paar Stellen hier gefahren, die ich mich schon länger nicht mehr getraut hatte. Zwar sicher noch nicht mit guter Fahrtechnik, aber immerhin mit Würde runter gekommen. 

Kann's nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bioracer (12. September 2014)

Hallo, 
dann führe ich die Liste fort, ich biete in Stuttgart MTB Einzelkurse an. Schaut einfach mal rein.

http://www.peersonal-biking.com

Grüße
Peer


----------



## RogerRobert (12. September 2014)

@Geisterfahrer: Danke für das tolle Feedback . Das freut einen natürlich immer zu hören


----------



## BMX1968 (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, mein Name ist Anthony, ich bin von Beruf Personal Trainer in Berlin und Umland, seit meiner frühsten Jugend aktiver Sportler, von 1983 - 2001 BMX Race Fahrer und seit dem Jahr 2000 leidenschaftlicher Mountainbiker, 24 Jahre Erfahrung als Leistungssportler, geehrt von Senat für besondere sportliche Leistungen und ehrenamtliches Engagement im Sport. Trainer verschiedener Meistertitelträger im BMX Racing. Ich biete seit 2 Jahren Mountainbike Fahrtechnik Kurse an, das macht mir einen wilden Spaß und ich denke den Teilnehmern auch.  Bei Interesse könnt Ihr Euch die Seite www.mountainbiketraining-berlin.de ansehen. 







*




*


----------



## ChainGuide (13. Dezember 2014)

BMX1968 schrieb:


> Hallo, mein Name ist Anthony, ich bin von Beruf Personal Trainer in Berlin und Umland, seit meiner frühsten Jugend aktiver Sportler, von 1983 - 2001 BMX Race Fahrer und seit dem Jahr 2000 leidenschaftlicher Mountainbiker, 24 Jahre Erfahrung als Leistungssportler, geehrt von Senat für besondere sportliche Leistungen und ehrenamtliches Engagement im Sport. Trainer verschiedener Meistertitelträger im BMX Racing. Ich biete seit 2 Jahren Mountainbike Fahrtechnik Kurse an, das macht mir einen wilden Spaß und ich denke den Teilnehmern auch.  Bei Interesse könnt Ihr Euch die Seite www.mountainbiketraining-berlin.de ansehen. Anhang anzeigen 339916
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChainGuide (13. Dezember 2014)

Warum nicht ein Fahrtechnik-Training auf Mallorca ? ChainGuide Mallorca bietet Fahrtechnik-Training ganzjährig also auch in den Wintermonaten. Unser Guide Kai coacht hier schon viele Jahre auf der Insel, in den letzten Jahren bei Coast Adventure und bei Bike and Kite. Die Trainings lassen sich auch immer gut mit einem Enduro-Ride verbinden. 

http://www.chainguidemallorca.com/


----------



## Weltraumaffe (29. Januar 2015)

-


----------



## ChainGuide (30. Januar 2015)

Mein Name ist Kai Schwerte, ich bin 47 Jahre jung, seit 25 Jahren fahre ich nun schon Rennen auf der Straße, Mountainbike-Rennen und Steherrennen auf der Bahn. Ich lebe schon lange hier auf Mallorca und arbeite schon viele Jahre als Guide und Fahrtechnik-Trainer. Mallorca eignet sich hervorragend dafür Eure Fahrtechnik zu verbessern und neue Herausforderungen in 2015 zu versuchen. Ich habe hier ein speziell für Fahrtechnik-Trainings angelegtes Gebiet. Auf Mallorca findest Du alles was der Mountainbiker braucht, von easy Level bis Schwarze Piste ist alles vorhanden. So kann man auf den weiteren Touren Step by Step in der Entwicklung weitergehen, und das alles mit Sonnen-Garantie das ganze Jahr. Auch im Winter haben wir hier beste Bedingungen zum biken, wenn das Wetter daheim schlecht ist könnt Ihr hier die Zeit nutzen und an Eurer Fahrtechnik arbeiten. Zusätzlich biete ich auch ein spezielles Fahrtechnik-Training für die Ladys.
www.chainguidemallorca.com


----------



## Sansarah (3. März 2015)

Wir sind ein kleines Famillienunternehmen mit Schwerpunkt auf MTB Kursen und Fahrtechniktrainings, sowie geführte Trailtouren. Wir sind im Sommer in Deutschland und in den Wintermonaten auf La Palma tätig.
Wir LEBEN Mountainbiken und vermitteln unseren Gästen das auch genau so weiter !
Mit knapp10 Jahren Erfahrung und Ausbildung haben wir den Grundstein für eine qualitativ hochwertige und pädagogisch sinnvolle Kursstruktur gelegt.
Spaß auf dem MTB steht an erster Stelle! – Ob Touren durch das fantastische La Palma oder Fahrtechnikkurse im anspruchsvollen Fichtelgebirge
Ein Grinsen ist immer dabei !

Wir bieten:
-Technik-Kurse Level 1-4
-Kids-Kurse
-Ladies-only Kurse
-DH/Enduro Camps
-Trail Camps
-Mehrtages- und Genuß- Touren.

Verfügbare Regionen:
-Fichtelgebirge
-La Palma
-Bayerischer Wald
-Odenwald
-Allgäu,
-Ligurien
-Vinschgau

Chris Decher, 1977
aktiv auf dem MTB seit 25 Jahren
aktiv als PersonalTrainer/MTB Trainer seit 10 Jahren

DIMB zertifizierter
Mountain Bike Guide/
Mountain Bike Techniktrainer


Quote von den besten Fahrtechniklehrern auf www.brügelmann.de:

"Christian Decher ist leidenschaftlicher Mountainbiker. Angefangen hat alles mit ein paar Kursen für Freunde und Bekannte denen er gerne Tipps für eine gute Fahrtechnik gab. Schnell weitete sich das Umfeld an interessierten Bikern, die von Christian Decher gerne mehr über eine gute Fahrtechnik wissen wollten, aus. Da lag es für ihn nahe sein Hobby mit seinem Beruf zu verbinden und seither gibt er sein Wissen im Bereich Fahrtechnik gerne an alle, die sich dafür interessieren, weiter. Um sein Können auch belegen, festigen und weiterbilden zu können hat er bereits mehrere Kurse bei der DIMB* und dem BDR (Bund Deutscher Radfahrer) belegt und bildet sich stetig weiter. Seine Kurse gibt er überwiegend im Bullheadhouse am Ochsenkopf und im Oberallgäu in Bad Hindelang im Bikepark Inn/MTBschool. Seine Begeisterung für den Sport steckt jeden, der einen Kurs bei ihm belegt, an. Nach dem Kurs geht man mit mehr Fahrsicherheit und Spaß auf die nächsten Trails und schnell wird man süchtig. Wer in den Wintermonaten nicht auf das geliebte Bike verzichten – und schöne Abfahrten in sonniger Landschaft gerne mit einem Fahrtechnik-Training kombinieren möchte, der kann sich auch das Angebot von Christian Decher auf La Palma ansehen. Auf der „Isla Bonita“, wie die Insel gerne genannt wird, gibt es traumhafte Trails bei angenehmen, milden Temperaturen auch im Winter. Christian Decher freut sich auf jeden Biker, egal ob Bike-Neuling oder Profi, jeder kann bei seinen Kursen noch etwas dazu lernen."

www.facebook.com/CDMountainbiking/info?tab=page_info
www.christian-decher.de
http://jlptourslapalma.com/

Tageskurse ab 85 Euro (richtet sich nach Teilnehmerzahl)


----------



## Downhiller_93 (7. April 2015)

*Mountainbikeschule Rock my Trail *
*http://www.rockmytrail.de*
Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Daniel von der Mountainbikeschule Rock my Trail, wir haben unseren Sitz im Bergischen bzw. Oberbergischen und sind ein Team von 9 Guides und bieten Kurse in Köln, Bonn, Ruhrgebiet, Bergisches, Oberbergisches, Westerwald, Sauerland, Nürnberg und weiteren Standorten an.
Qualität steht für uns an erster Stelle, deshalb bilden wir uns intern und extern stetig weiter, viele unserer Guides haben Rennerfahrung & -erfolge. Unser Motto: "Mehr Spaß beim Biken" leben wir und vermitteln es in allen Kursen. Wir freuen uns, wenn wir Neulingen bis Profis im Mountainbiken ein Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubern können. Weiterhin einige Stichpunkte zu uns:

- Leihbikes & Helme für Einsteiger 
- Privatkurse im ganzen Bundesgebiet (auf Wunsch mit mir, Team Propain, 2. Platz Overall SS Enduro Series 2014)
- Mobiler Parcours mit Holzelementen (Kindergeburtstage, Tag der offenen Tür, Firmenevents)
- Downhillreise nach Norwegen
- Enduroreise in die Toskana
- Rennvorbereitung und Fahrtechnikkurse auf ALLEN Könnensstufen (auch Ladieskurse)
- Bei großen Gruppen kommen wir auch gerne zu euch!

Wir freuen uns auf euch. 
Bei Fragen anrufen (0170 2141982) oder eine Mail an [email protected] schreiben
Bei Facebook findet ihr uns hier.


----------



## Bike-Therapy (12. April 2015)

Ich bin der Björn,

mir gehört die Mountainbike Schule Bike Therapy - Brilon.
Ich biete seit 2011 Fahrtechnik Kurse und Touren an.
Wir haben ein buntes Angebot an *Fahrtechnik Kursen* für euch hier ein kleiner Überblick


Level 1 – 3 Kurse
eBike Kurse
MTB Enduro Kurse
Bunny Hop und Co
Airtime, Drop & Co.
Kids Kurse in den Ferien
Ladys Kurse in Brilon
Privat Kurse

*Kursorte *

Aachen
Arnsberg
Brilon
Bonn
Düsseldorf
Horn-Bad Meinberg
Rinteln 
Willingen
Warsteiner Bikepark 
Winterberg
Wuppertal






Kurs Termine 2019


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsuender (17. April 2015)

Mit Spass und Sicherheit auf dem Trail: *www.pipobike.com*

Swiss Cycling Mountain Bike Guide

Die Bikeschule für Liechtenstein und Ostschweiz, St. Gallen, Appenzell, Thurgau

Hallo allerseits

Ich bin Roland, bin auf dem Mountainbike seit 1993 wie festgezurrt. Ich bin so begeisterte vom MTB Sport, dass ich meine Sportart zum Beruf gemacht habt.

Biken macht soviel Spass, mein Ziel ist es die Freude und Begeisterung daran mit so vielen Menschen wie möglich zu teilen.

Ich bin nie Rennen gefahren, der Spass ist steht im Vordergrund: Der Weg ist das Ziel. Im Urlaub soll niemand das Gefühl haben, die Tour de France oder den Giro d'Italia gewinnen zu müssen. 

*Warum Biken mit Guide?*

Spare dir den Stress mit Tourenplanung.
Fahr einfach durch. Kein Stoppen, Karten auspacken, neu Orientieren an Abzweigungen.
Der Guide weiss auch wo die tollen Lokale sind und ob sie offen haben. Das gilt natürlich auch für die besten Gelaterie und Caffetterie.
Bei unverhofft blockierten Strecken kennt der Guide auch Ausweichmöglichkeiten ohne, dass du umkehren musst und die Teerstrasse wieder runter fahren "darfst".
Geniesse deinen Urlaub und mach mit Guide das doppelte und dreifache an Trails als beim Fahren auf eigene Faust.
Fährst du mit dem Auto an, ist das teuerste am Bike Urlaub die An- und Heimreise, rechne realistisch mit 1 € pro Kilometer (wenn du Versicherung, Verschleiss, Abschreibung usw. zum Sprit hinzu rechnest, ist das ein sehr realistischer Kilometerpreis). Durch das Mehr an Trails welches du mit Guide fährst, splittest du diese Kilometerkosten und wertest du deinen Urlaub mehr auf, als die Kosten für den Guide ausmachen.




*Was* kannst du bei Pipobike alles machen?

Bike Kurse / MTB Kurse / Fahrtechnik Kurse
Einsteiger Kurse / Anfänger Kurse / Fortgeschrittene Kurse / Singletrail Kurse
Mountainbike Touren
Mountainbike Guide
Massgeschneiderte Touren
Massgeschneiderter MTB Urlaub
Mountainbike Ferien
Wo das Shuttle nicht mehr hinkommt, da pedalierst du mit mir weiter hoch, an den nächsten jungfräulichen Trail Einstieg, den noch niemand kennt  Das heisst dann halt auch selbst hoch pedalieren, zahlt sich aber aus. Keine Angst, bei Pipobike geht's nicht drum die Tour de Suisse im Uphill zu gewinnen, es gilt der buddhistische Ansatz "Cruise Up / Hammer down" 
Von Basic Kurs bis Fortgeschritten, von gemütlicher Feierabend Tour bis total durchgeknallte Tagestour - ich hab Touren auf Lager mit 800 hm Bike schultern, aber die 1700 hm Hochgebirgstrail bergab gehören uns dann alleine  - kannst du mit Pipobike Querbeet alles machen
10 Jahre Erfahrung am Gardasee, Finale Ligure, Vinschgau.
Und natürlich alle *genialen* Hometrails in und ums Fürstentum Liechtenstein und der Bündner Herrschaft.
*Wo* kennen wir uns bestens aus?

Liechtenstein und das umgebende Rheintal (Homebase)
Bündner Herrschaft (Homebase)
Engadin
Gardasee
*Finale Ligure*. Für Finale ist Pipobike "der" Spezialist in CH und FL. Mehr als 2000 km Trails warten hier auf dich.
Vinschgau
Serfaus
In *Finale* und am *Gardasee* ist Pipobike bestens verdrahtet mit den *lokalen Guides* und Shuttle Services.
*Tipp* für Einsteiger in den Mountainbike Sport

Willst du Biken von der Pike auf gleich richtig lernen, dann mach einen Fahrtechnik Kurs mit uns. Das lohnt sich wirklich! Damit macht das Biken von Beginn an richtig Spass und die Lernkurve steigt mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit. 
Guck hier, das war nach nur drei Tagen Fahrkurs und es ist *viel* schwerer als es auf dem Video aussieht:




  
Die Fahrzeit nach Finale Ligure und an den Gardasee sind in etwas gleich lang, obwohl es nach Finale ca. 130 km weiter ist. Allerdings ist Finale vom Wetter her sicherer und perfekt geeignet für Anfänger, da du nie grosse Höhendifferenzen überwinden musst, bis du am Trail Einstieg bist. Du brauchst auch noch "Körner" zum Runterfahren und die Kondition kommt durch den Verzicht auf's Shuttle nach einer Woche von selbst. 
Rechne einen Shuttle Day nicht als Ruhetag. Eher im Gegenteil.
Wir finden Bikepark auch super, hier Livigno:






*Referenzen*: Als Firma gibt's Pipobike seit April 2015. Feedbacks findest du hier: http://www.pipobike.com/guestbook/

Zusätzlich zu den paar Fotos unten findest du massig Videos und Fotos hier:

http://www.pipobike.com/media/

http://www.pipobike.com/news/
https://www.youtube.com/c/pipobike/videos
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns auf dem Trail treffen, check mal das Pipobike Angebot:

http://www.pipobike.com/bikekurse/
http://www.pipobike.com/touren/

http://www.pipobike.com/rides/

Selbstverständlich offerieren, organisieren und guiden wir gerne auch auf Wunschtermin, Anfragen schicke bitte einfach an *[email protected]*.





Ride On!
Roland


----------



## Alptrails (18. August 2015)

Neues Angebot in Scuol-Engadin
Guideline - Mountainbiken mit Guide und Unterkunft
http://www.alptrails.ch/guideline-scuol/
Hier gibt es Fahrtechniktrainings mitten in den Bergen. Das bedeutet: Training auf den Trails rund um Scuol. Nach dem Kennenlernen in der Ebene kann euch unser Guide Isabelle, Klemen oder Lisa zu den für euch passenden Trails führen und direkt am Trail die weiteren Tipps und Tricks geben. 
Themen sind individuell je nach Gast: Position, Bremstechnik, Kurventechnik, Spitzkehren, Hindernisse überwinden, Linienwahl oder nasse Trails - huh!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (29. März 2016)

dertutnix schrieb:


> EDIT / Ergänzung:
> Künftig sind hier nach Bundesländer gelistete Fahrtechnik-Schulen und -Anbieter zu finden.


Von Brügelmann gibt es nun eine solche Auflistung:

http://www.bruegelmann.de/info/mtb-fahrtechniktraining-schulen-und-trainer/

Die Aufmachung mit "Die besten..." kann man ignorieren. Die Kartenübersicht und die alphabetische Auflistung der Schulen ist gut und wer Zeit und Lust hat kann sich auch die Vorstellungstexte und das Kursangebot der einzelnen Schulen durchlesen. Die Auflistungen erheben sicherlich nicht den Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit, sind aber als Übersicht brauchbar.


----------



## demlak (27. Juli 2016)

Ich hoffe, ich bin hier im Thread richtig.. 

Auf der Suche nach einem Fahrtechniktraining in Hannover bin ich auf dieses Angebot gestoßen: https://www.regiondo.de/mountainbike-driving-school-in-hannover

Gibts hier Erfahrungswerte zu den Kursen von "DH Racefactory"?


----------



## Marc B (29. Juli 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich bin hier im Thread richtig..
> 
> Auf der Suche nach einem Fahrtechniktraining in Hannover bin ich auf dieses Angebot gestoßen: https://www.regiondo.de/mountainbike-driving-school-in-hannover
> 
> Gibts hier Erfahrungswerte zu den Kursen von "DH Racefactory"?



Nein, noch nie davon gehört. Am besten fragst Du die Coaches dort nach ihrer Qualifikation, sprich welche Aus-/Fortbildungen im MTB-Bereich sie belegt haben. Das ist in der Regel ein guter erster Messgrad, um herauszufinden, ob die Trainer qualifiziert für den Job sind.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (19. September 2016)

Die WOMB arbeitet auch an einer Übersicht der Veranstalter:
https://worldofmtb.de/unterwegs/reiseanbieter/

Natürlich sind da nicht nur Fahrtechnikanbieter dabei, aber eine Übersicht über anstehende Kurstermine gibt es hier:
https://worldofmtb.de/termine/kategorie/fahrtechnik/


----------



## OldTimer75 (20. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Sportsfreunde 

Ich bin froh, dieses Forum gefunden zu haben und war überrascht, dass es im Grunde schon einen sehr passenden Thread für mein Thema bzw. meine spezifische Frage gibt  das macht vieles einfacher.

Kurz zu mir: Ich fahre schon seit Jahren Fahrrad und insgesamt besitze ich 3 Räder. Ein typisches "Hollandrad", ein Rennrad und seit neustem ein Mountainbike. Hierbei handelt es sich nicht um ein Profi-Bike für zig tausend €, aber die Qualität ist denke ich ausreichend.
Größtenteils nutze ich das Rad für Waldfahrten, allerdings nicht "Off-Road" über Stock und Stein...sondern wirklich normale Gehwege etc.
Das maximale Risiko bisher waren maximal Schlamm-Pfützen 

Das soll ich jetzt jedoch ändern !
Ich komme aus Köln Merheim und habe über Google einen Anbieter für  MTB Fahrtechnikkurse  gefunden. Dieser bietet Kurse im Raum Köln bzw. Bergisch Gladbach an, was bei mir sozusagen "Um's Eck" ist.

Ich würd gern mal in die Runde Fragen, ob wer bereits Erfahrungen mit speziell diesem Anbieter hatte ?


----------



## Asrael (20. Oktober 2016)

Der name des Anbieters ist interessant... Wäre mir zu intim


----------



## OldTimer75 (20. Oktober 2016)

Asrael schrieb:


> Der name des Anbieters ist interessant... Wäre mir zu intim



Ich wusste, das sowas kommt :-D
Einen ähnlichen Witz hat heute ein Freund von mir gebracht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (24. Oktober 2016)

OldTimer75 schrieb:


> Hallo Sportsfreunde (...)
> Ich komme aus Köln Merheim und habe über Google einen Anbieter für  MTB Fahrtechnikkurse  gefunden. Dieser bietet Kurse im Raum Köln bzw. Bergisch Gladbach an, was bei mir sozusagen "Um's Eck" ist.
> 
> Ich würd gern mal in die Runde Fragen, ob wer bereits Erfahrungen mit speziell diesem Anbieter hatte ?


Schau dir die Bewertungen zu den Kursen an:
http://www.sportsinteam.de/fahrtechnikkurse/5/level-1-mountainbike-einsteiger?c=7#comments
Ausgehend davon spricht wohl nichts gegen einen Kurs bei diesem Anbieter. Bei Zweifeln schick' denen doch einfach eine Mail.


----------



## jan84 (25. Oktober 2016)

Nach dem was ich aus meinem Freundeskreis aus der Guide-Perspektive gehört habe spricht auch nichts gegen einen Kurs bei denen. Es sei denn das is dir zu intim.... #Kalauerüberstrapaziert


----------



## budgie (21. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit eine Schulung zum MTB Guide/Trailscout/Fahrtechniktrainer in den Wintermonaten zu absolvieren? Bspw. La Palma, Mallorca, ...?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten!

Vielen Dank


----------



## Marc B (23. Dezember 2016)

@budgie Noch nicht leider. Vielleicht kommt da in Zukunft was, habe was gehört. Falls es international sein soll, frag doch mal hier nach den 2017er Terminen in Australien und Co. nach: http://www.pmbia.org/

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Crossi (23. Dezember 2016)

budgie schrieb:


> ... eine Möglichkeit eine Schulung zum MTB Guide/Trailscout/Fahrtechniktrainer in den Wintermonaten zu absolvieren? Bspw. La Palma, Mallorca, ...?  ...



Deine Anregung hat doch Potential - und wo Bedarf ist ... ich könnte mir denken, dass die DIMB diese Idee schon mal ins Auge gefasst hat. Schreib' sie doch mal an...?

Frohe Festtage
Crossi


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. Dezember 2016)

...ist in Planung, wie ich gehört habe. 

Viele Grüße
sportsinteam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## budgie (25. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die Tipps! Schreibe mal eine Mail an die DIMB.

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## 1234ski (19. Mai 2017)

Hallo miteinander,

wir sind eine Mountainbikeschule im Südschwarzwald. www.blackforestbike.de
Wir bieten:

- Fahrtechnikkurse in verschiedenen Levels
- geführte Touren
- Etappentouren mit oder ohne Gepäcktransport
- LadyEvents

unsere Regionen sind:
- Südschwarzwald
- Vogesen
- Allgäu
- die Alpen (insbesondere Engadin, Bormio/Livigno, Dolomiten, Ötztal...)
- Toscana

Gerne kannst Du Dich auf unserer Homepage www.blackforestbike.de, mehr Informationen holen!


----------



## GregMcEifel (11. Juni 2017)

Ich lebe das, was ich verkaufe: *meine Leidenschaft* zum Mountainbiken. Und genau das ist uns bei der Auswahl unserer Guides auch wichtig. Unsere Guides sind hauptberuflich Ärzte, Lehrer, Außendienstler, Mechaniker, Verkäufer und vieles mehr. Also Leute wie du und ich. Gemeinsam ist uns die Passion Mountainbiken und die geben wir gerne weiter.  

Meine Leidenschaft fürs Biken ist der Ursprung der Xpert-Philosophie: 

2011 in der Vulkaneifel gegründet, steht* MTB Xpert* für *leidenschaftliches Biken im deutschen Mittelgebirge* und den Alpen.  Unterwegs in einer der elf  Xpert-Regionen, kennen wir als Locals die spaßigsten Wege zum Mountainbiken und arbeiten allesamt nach ein und demselben Konzept. Und das ist gut? 

Ja, denn bei MTB Xpert bieten wir euch eine gleichbleibend hohe Qualität und Professionalität, einen respektvollen Umgang mit der Natur sowie vergleichbare Kursinhalte, falls ihr mal eine andere Region ausprobieren möchtet. Egal wo und egal was ihr aus unserem breiten Angebot wählt: ob Fahrtechnikkurs für Anfänger oder Trial-Workshop für Profis, mehrstündige Genusstour oder viertägiger Mittelgebirgs-Cross.  Noch mehr Mountainbike-Erlebnisse erfahrt ihr beispielweise bei unserem Firmem-Incentive, einem alpinen Flow- oder Trailcamp oder einem der vielen anderen Events bei MTB Xpert. Wir freuen uns darauf, unsere Leidenschaft mit euch zu teilen! 
  
*Unsere Regionen:* 

Vulkaneifel/Nordeifel – Mosel – Taunus – Pfalz/Pfälzerwald – Köln/Bergisches – Rheinland/Westerwald – Düsseldorf – Ruhrgebiet – Sauerland – Ahrtal – Saarland/Hunsrück – Überregional/Alpen 

*Unsere Angebote:* 

Tagestour – Mittelgebirgscrosse- Mehrtagestouren – Fahrtechnikkurse – Fahrtechnikwochenenden – Alpin Camps – Firmen Incentives 

Interesse geweckt?? Weitere Infos auf: 

www.mtb-xpert.de 

Wir freuen uns auf euch!

Sportliche Grüße aus der Vulkaneifel 

Gregor


----------



## Renn Maus (21. Juli 2017)

Super Thread hier!
Einige von Euch kenne ich schon, aber es war spannend auch von neuen, bzw. unbekannten Fahrtechnikschulen zu lesen.

Daher möchte ich auch mich, Alexander Maus und *Wupper Tal+Berg* vorstellen.
Wupper Tal+Berg habe ich 2013 mit dem Ziel gegründet mein Wissen über das Biken weiterzugeben und den schönsten Sport der Welt in unserer Region zu entwicklen.

*Dreh- und Angelpunkt unserer Angebotes ist dabei die Stadt Solingen.*

Entstanden ist die Idee aus einer privaten Mountainbike Einsteiger Truppe die ich organisiert und angeleitet hatte um mehr Freunde und Arbeitskollegen aufs Rad zu bekommen.
Schon nach kurzer Zeit wuchs die Gruppe und meine Teilnehmer meinten, das könnte ich auch offiziell anbieten.

*Unsere Mountainbike Schule auf einen Blick:*

Fahrtechnikkurse Level 1 bis 3
Privattrainings (ab einer Person, auch Sprungtraining und Ähnliches)
Maximale 6 Teilnehmer pro Training für individuelle und persönliche Betreuung
Mountainbike Touren für Einsteiger geeignet
Mountainbike Schrauberkurse in der Off Season
Leihbikes und Helme sind vorhanden
Die Fahrtechnikkurse bauen aufeinander auf. Als erfahrener Mountainbiker ist es aber auch möglich einzelne Module zu überspringen. Wenn Du dir unsicher bist, welcher Kurs für Dich der richtige ist, berate ich Dich gerne dahingebend persönlich per Telefon oder Mail.
Der Inhalt ist natürlich didaktisch abgestimmt und fordert, ohne zu überfordern. Alle Trainer von uns sind sensibilisiert und geübt um auf die individuellen Schwächen der Teilnehmer einzugehen.

*Ich selber fahre seit meinem 14. Lebensjahr aktiv Mountainbike* und bringe so über 18 Jahre Bike Erfahrung mit.
Mein Schwerpunkt liegt dabei auf Tagestouren und XCO sowie Marathon und 24h Stunden Rennen im Wettkampfbereich.
Als geprüfter und anerkanter Ausbilder bringe ich die didaktischen Kentnisse mit, die in die Konzepte und Umsetzung unserer Fahrtechnikkurse und Touren einfließen.

*Seit 2016 werde ich von meinen tollen Team aus vier Guides/Traininern unterstützt:*
- Cheftrainer Joe --> Unser Endurolastiger Downhiller, den man immer häufiger auch auf dem Pumptrack sieht ist Schwerpunkttrainer für Fahrtechnikkurse Level 2 und 3, sowie unsere Privattrainings
- Touren Experte Jan --> Unser Mann für Touren und Fahrtechnikkurse Level 1/2. Als local Guide aus Moers leitet er auch unsere Kurse im Ruhrrgebiet
- Trainer Markus --> Erst wenige Jahre im Mountainbike Sport, hat Markus direkt Gas gegeben. Markus kümmert sich daher am liebsten um unsere Teilnehmer aus den Level 1 Fahrtechnikkursen und kann noch gut aus eigener Erfahrung Tipps und Tricks für Einsteiger geben
- Laurenz --> Enduro Crack und Racer. Mit seiner Freunding und Traildoc rast er die besten Enduro Trails Europas und kümmert sich am liebsten um unsere Wintertrainings, wenn die Rennsaison Pause macht.


----------



## Danlion (3. Dezember 2017)

Ich suche eine MTB Schule im Saarland. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung?


----------



## radlerAlex (6. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Name ist Alex König, bin leidenschaftlicher Mountainbiker und möchte meine Leidenschaft, mein Wissen und können an euch weiter geben.
Hier zu biete ich Touren und auch Fahrtechnikseminare an. WO? Im Remstal, Nördöstlich von Stuttgart.
Neben einer vierjährigen Tätigkeit in einem Bikelade hae ich bei der DIMB eine Ausbildung zum MTB-Guide (C-Trainer) absolviert.
Schau einfach mal vorbei, auf meiner Homepage:
www.naradtur.de
Servus und immer ein Lächeln auf der Lippe......


----------



## Leafd1 (15. Oktober 2018)

Hi Leute, ich würde gerne MTB Enduro/Freeride Personal- und Gruppenchoaching anbieten im Großraum Nürnberg und Fürth.
Ich selbst fahre seit mehr als 12 Jahren MTB und BMX.

Die Kurse sollen individuell auf die Teilnehmer abgestimmt werden. 
Das heißt nach dem Prinzip: Ihr sagt mir wo Ihr Schwierigkeiten habt und gemeinsam werden wir daran arbeiten, die jeweilige Hürden zu überwinden damit Ihr Eure persönlichen MTB Ziele auf einfachstem Weg super schnell erreichen könnt. Solltet Ihr Anfänger sein und wisst deshalb noch nicht wo eure Schwierigkeiten liegen, dann ist das auch kein Problem. 
Gemeinsam finden wir heraus was verbessert werden kann bzw. muss.

Bei Gruppencoaching werden natürlich alle Teilnehmer einzeln berücksichtigt und wir nehmen uns genug Zeit. dass auch wirklich jeder, am Ende des Tages, mindestens einen Erfolg feiern kann. 

Meldet euch über Instagram oder Email: [email protected] und hinterlasst mir eure Telefonnummer! Ich melde mich dann umgehend.

Viele Grüße
Flo

PS: Schaut bitte auf meinem Instagram Account vorbei da bekommt Ihr einen kleinen Einblick von meinem Können.  
https://www.instagram.com/_flobmx


----------



## demlak (15. Oktober 2018)

Das klingt recht privat. Wie stehts um Gewerbe und Versicherung? Ist für die Leute sehr sehr wichtig. Insb. u18, etc.


----------



## Leafd1 (16. Oktober 2018)

Unter 18 jährige müssen eine Einverständniserklärung der Eltern vorweisen. Da gibt es einen Vordruck den ich per Email sende oder der vor Ort ausgefüllt werden kann, wenn die Eltern dabei sind. 
Ansonsten gilt für Erwachsene: Fahren auf eigene Gefahr, natürlich nur im entsprechenden Skill-Level. Haftungsausschluss werde ich mir natürlich auch unterschreiben lassen müssen.

Viele Grüße 
Flo


----------



## bjornc (4. März 2019)

Ich bin auf der suche nach ein Fahrtechnik Kurs im Umgebung Nordhorn (Niedersachsen)
Wer kann mich da weiterhelfen?
Allride in Wilsum habe ich bereits gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (9. März 2019)

COMEBACK: Nach der Pause in 2018 (habe eine beruflich eine Veränderung gehabt und dann Elternzeit) bin ich wieder voll am Start mit meinen Kursen - schaut mal rein auf Ridefirst.de für die Termine und Kurse - die Artikel hier in den News habt Ihr ja sicher gesehen, die Vorfreude auf die Kurssaison steigt!


----------



## trail0711 (28. April 2019)

Hallo liebe MTBler,

unsere Mountainbikeschule "Fahrfluss" befindet sich im Großraum Stuttgart, Esslingen, Herrenberg, Leinfelden-Echterdingen, Bad Urach/Schwäbische Alb, Filderstadt, Fellbach und vielen weiteren Regionen. Auch in Deiner Nähe.
Unsere von der *DIMB *und dem *Österreichischen Alpenverein zertifizierten Guides und Fahrtechniktrainer* bieten Dir professionelle und optimal auf Deine Bedürfnisse abgestimmte Kurse, Camps, Touren und Trainings an.

Wir bieten:

*Fahrtechniktrainings* für (Wieder)Einsteiger, fortgeschrittene und das Endurolevel an.
Gruppenkurse, Einzelkurse im *Personal Training*, *Ladies Only* Kurse, *eBike* Kurse, *Kids *Kurse, *Incentives *uvm.
*Geführte Ausfahrten und Touren*. Wir zeigen dir die Geheimtipps unserer Gegend. Gerne auch als exclusive Tour für deinen Verein/Freundeskreis.
*Personal Guiding* auch im Rahmen einer/eurer *Transalp oder eures Ausfluges*
Weitere Bikedienstleistungen wie *Bikeeinlagerung/Überwinterung*, *Verleih von Equipment* wie *KFZ-Fahrradträger, Schutzausrüstung* oder Vermietung unseres *Übungsparcours für Veranstaltungen* (auf Wunsch mit Betreuung) oder für (Kinder)Geburtstage etc...

Unsere ausgebildeten Fahrtechniktrainer und Guides verfügen über *didaktische Kenntnisse und Erfahrungen*. Dies garantiert schnellen Lernerfolg durch professionelles Coaching und eine hohe Schulungsqualität. Unsere Trainer sind ausgebildet im *Notfallmanagement*, sodass du sicher und mit Spaß unterwegs bist.
Wir betreiben *einen eigenen Fahrtechnik Übungsparcour* *mit verschiedenen Übungsobjekten*, der uns für unsere Kurse zur Verfügung steht.
*Kleine Gruppengrößen* garantieren individuelle Betreuung und hoher Lernerfolg.
Als gewerblicher Anbieter sind wir *Haftpflichtversichert*.

Weitere Infos & Termine findet ihr
auf unserer Homepage
oder auf Facebook

Sportliche Grüße
Christian von der Mountainbikeschule Fahrfluss
Impressum


----------



## TrailbikerAlex (12. Mai 2019)

*Hallo zusammen*,

auch im Raum Stuttgart gibt es jemand der euch mit Fahrtechnik begeistern  kann.
Mein Name ist Alex, habe eine tolle Ausbildung der der DIMB genossen, fahre nun seit 16 Jahren intensive MTB und habe einige Jahre in einer Werkstatt gearbeitet, habe also genügend Erfahrung und möchte diese mit euch teilen.

Würde mich freuen von euch zu hören, ihr findet mich unter www.naradtur.de


----------



## Pearli (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind ein Anbieter mitten im Trailparadies Pfälzerwald:

*Wir bieten seit über 10 Jahren:* ein- und mehrtägige Mountainbike Fahrtechnikkurse in 3 verschiedenen Levels, Einsteiger Alpenüberquerungen, Firmenevents, Bike Workshops und geführte Mountainbike Touren im Naturpark Pfälzerwald, den Alpen und am Gardasee. Zu festen Terminen oder auch individuell gestaltet.

Der Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald liegt direkt vor unserer Haustür. Die DIMB Premium Trail Tour 4, sowie der Singletrail Parcour sind nur ca. 3 Kilometer entfernt. 

Alle unsere Tourguides und MTB Trainer/innen sind DiMB oder DAV ausgebildete, sehr erfahrene, fahrtechnisch versierte Mountainbiker/innen. Über 25 Jahre Erfahrung und Ortskenntnis, wir kennen nahezu alle Trails im Pfälzerwald ;-)

*Test- und Mieträder*
Im* GIANT Testcenter Pfälzerwald *findet ihr ca. 35 aktuelle 2019er GIANT Test- und Mieträder. Vollgefederte MTB´s, vollgefederte E-MTB´s und Rennräder.

Weitere Infos findet Ihr auf unserer Webseite www.singletrail.cc und bei Facebook.

Wir würden uns freuen von Euch zu hören.

Happy Trails

Achim Perabo


----------



## Belchenradler (14. Juni 2019)

Herzlich willkommen bei Belchenradler!

Mit meiner Anfang 2019 gegründeten Firma Belchenradler habe ich mir einen lang gehegten Traum erfüllt. Rein nebenerwerblich und ohne finanziellen Druck kann ich mit Belchenradler genau die Dinge verwirklichen, die mir einfach nur große Freude machen und an denen seit langem mein Herz hängt:

Geführte MTB- & Rennradtouren in unserer herrlichen Radsportregion im Südschwarzwald und Kaiserstuhl, verschiedene Fahrtechnikktrainings und Kurse im Raum Freiburg, sowie ein Bike Camp in Katalonien.

Alle Infos & alle Belchenradler-Angebote findet ihr detailliert auf meiner Webseite:

https://www.belchenradler.de


Zu unseren Fahrtechnik-Angeboten gehören:

MTB Fahrtechniktraining Überblick über alle Angebote https://www.belchenradler.de/mtb-fahrtechnik/
MTB Fahrtechnikgruppenkurse Level 1-3 https://www.belchenradler.de/fahrtechnik-level-1-3-inhalte/
MTB Fahrtechnik „on Tour“ https://www.belchenradler.de/mtb-fahrtechniktraining-on-tour/
MTB Fahrtechnik Personal Training https://www.belchenradler.de/personal-training-preistabelle/
Street Riding Trainings und Workshops für Trial Bike, BMX und Dirt Bike Fans https://www.belchenradler.de/street-riding/













Mit “Klein aber Fein” könnte man zusammenfassend die Unternehmensphilosophie von Belchenradler bezeichnen. Das Team Belchenradler ist dabei so klein wie möglich, aber so groß wie nötig. https://www.belchenradler.de/team/

Individualität und eine 100% persönliche, auf die eigenen Wünsche und Bedürfnisse der Teilnehmer abgestimmte, Kundenbetreuung wird hier groß geschrieben. Hier gibt es keine Veranstaltungen, bei denen eine Hand nicht weiss, was die andere tut. Belchenradler setzt konsequent auf Qualität und schafft so einen Mehrwert für seine Kunden: Eine Maximierung von Erlebniswert und Fahrspass - eine Minimierung des Risikos durch umsichtige Planung und Durchführung.





Als Bike Reise und MTB Urlaub hat Belchenradler einen ganz besonderen Leckerbissen und Geheimtipp für Naturtrailfans im Angebot: Das „Bike Camp Katalonien“. Abseits der gängigen und oft überlaufenen Destinationen südlich der Alpen dürfen sich die Teilnehmer hier auf 1 Woche mit geführten „All Mountain“-Touren auf Naturtrails in der atemberaubend schönen, unberührten Landschaft „Parc Natural Cap de Creus“ an der Costa Brava freuen! Immer kombiniert mit Fahrtechnik „on Tour“ Einheiten bei Bedarf. Darüber hinaus erwartet dieTeilnehmer eine schöne Unterkunft in herrlichen, direkt am Meer gelegenen, Bike Camp Apartments. https://www.belchenradler.de/bike-camp-katalonien/

Bike Camp Video: 

Bei Fragen einfach anrufen, oder WhatsApp: +49(0)16092649530. Mail: [email protected]

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/belchenradler.bikereisen/

Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/belchenradler/

YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-PxUFu-wdDSvtFJvbBW1sA


Wir freuen uns auf euch!

Sportliche Grüße aus dem Südschwarzwald - Euer Belchenradler Christof Steier


----------



## Vollgasfahrer (20. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
die ERIDERZ bieten eine ganze Bandbreite von vers. Fahrtechnik-Angeboten an.
Bei uns findet man die klassische MTB-Fahrtechnikausbildung für Anfänger aber auch Fortgeschrittene.
Dazu liegt ein Augenmerk auf allen Bikes die mit E (Pedelec) betrieben werden.
Wir bieten EMTB Kurse für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene ebenso an, wie Pedelec Fahrtechnik Training, aber auch E-Bike Fahrsicherheitstraining für den Urbanen Bereich an.
Da wir aus Hamburg sind, finden unsere Kurse natürlich auch im Norden statt. 
Z.B:
Harburger Berger
Bikepark Bad Salzdetfurth
Bikepark Hahnenklee
usw.

Schaut gerne unter www.eriderz.com vorbei.









Gruß die Eriderz


----------



## Vollgasfahrer (12. September 2019)

„Ladys Only“ MTB-Workshop Harburger Berge !!!!!
Der „Ladys Only“ MTB-Fahrtechnik und Touren-Workshop startet am 15.09 um 10.00 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte  "harburger Berge"in Hamburg.
Dauer bis zu 6 Stunden, je nach Wetterlage.
Inhalt:
Ein tolles MTB-Fahrtechniktraining wird in eine lockere und schöne Tour, durch die Harburger Berge, eingebaut.
EMTB Fahrerinnen sind ebenfalls willkommen. 
Themen, wie Linienwahl, Wurzeln überfahren und Kurvenfahren werden besprochen, genauso das Bewältigen deiner "Lieblings"-Schlüsselstelle.
Mit zu bringen, sind Spaß Freund und Lust am Mountainbiken. Natürlich ne Bike, etwas zu trinken und zu essen. 
Anmeldung und weitere Informationen unter www.eriderz.com.
Siehe Link:
https://www.eriderz.com/kurse-und-trainingsmodule/2/e-mountainbike-fahrtechnik?number=EZ10002.11 (bitte nicht verwirren lassen, Anmeldung war nicht anders möglich).
Bitte auf den EMTB Workshop am 15.09.2019 anmelden.
Preis: 89€ pro Teilnehmerin
Freue mich auf euch und den Workshop.


----------



## paulp13 (13. November 2019)

Hallo an alles Kursanbieter!
Ich suche einen Fahrtechnikkurs für meinen sechs jährigen Sohn. Wer bietet sowas in der Region 54470 an?Umkreis 50km.
Gruss Daniel


----------



## paulipocket (15. Dezember 2019)

Hi Leute!

Ich stelle mich hier für alle vor, die einen Guide / Trainer im Chiemgau suchen.
Ich komme aus Linz in Oberösterreich und lebe nun in Übersee am Chiemsee. Aufgewachsen mit dem BMX Race und Dirt habe ich im Verein Askö-Trendsport viele Jahre den Nachwuchs begleiten und aktiv fördern können. Der Umstieg aufs Mountainbike eröffnete mir weitere sportliche Herausforderungen. Ich bin von der USI Wien ausgebildeter Guide. Meine Fahrtechnikschule TRAILMENT besteht seit 2017 und dient hauptsächlich den Menschen aus der Region die eine Tour buchen wollen, oder fahrtechnische Unterstützung jedes Levels benötigen.

Kursorte und Touren sind möglich in:

München
Salzburg
Achental
Aschau
Siegsdorf
Anger

Spezialgebiete:

Kids& Teens Training (Siehe Programm)
Pumptrack, Dirt, BMX
MTB Trails/ Touren
Downhill

Weitere Infos zum Programm, Buchungen, Gutscheine unter:
www.TRAILMENT.com


			https://www.instagram.com/trailment/?hl=de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Gap (21. Januar 2020)

Grüß euch und hallo zusammen aus Österreich! Ich darf euch kurz The Gap Mountainbiking vorstellen...

https://www.facebook.com/TheGapCoaching/

Mein Name ist Michi Gölles, bin Sportwissenschafter und ehemaliger 3facher österreichischer Downhill Meister (...vor Ewigkeiten) und kümmere mich schon seit 2004 um Fahrtechnik in allen Disziplinen des Bikesports für Jugendliche und Erwachsene...
Wir haben das Riesenglück, im Südosten Österreichs am Grazer Hausberg Schöckl zu Hause zu sein wo wir ganzjährig knackige Naturtrails und eine Seilbahn zur Verfügung haben... #allyearlong
https://www.facebook.com/schoeckltrailarea/
Die Schöckl Trail Area sponsert übrigens auch einen gewissen David Trummer, der seit 2020 für den YT Mob unterwegs ist - David trainiert sehr oft bei uns, wir zeigen euch gerne die Trails, die auch ihn extrem schnell gemacht haben.

Hier bieten wir Individualcoachings und Jugendfreeridetage an wobei wir da meistens am Gibim unterwegs sind - unserer mittelschweren Line. Der Gedscho - Hardcore-DH-Kurs - gehört ohne Frage zu den härtesten Downhillkursen der Welt und ist auch mit Tracks wie Champery oder Valnord vergleichbar...gerne gehen wir mit euch auch dieses steile Biest an...

Die zweite Hälfte von The Gap und ein weiterer Coach ist Patrizia `Piza´ Posch - sie hat schon mal das Downhill der Worldgames in Saalbach gewonnen, steht aber nicht so auf Racing - sie ist bei Jugendfreeridetagen und Summercamp mit von der Partie und coacht auch individuell...





Unser absolutes Saisonhighlight ist unser Jugend-Summercamp in Saalbach Hinterglemm:
https://www.saalbach.com/en/events/the-gap-summercamp_e_2238

...wichtig ist uns der spielerische Zugang zum Bike und der Spaß an der Sache - alle Informationen bekommt ihr unter [email protected]

Viel Spaß am Trail, Michi Gölles!

Zu den Fotos: 1x die Trails bei uns am Schöckl, ein Bild von unserem letzten Summercamp, 1x Piza und 1x Michi in Action
P.s: Nachdem wir seit 2004 auf Kona unterwegs waren sind wir heuer erstmals mit neuen Sponsoren unterwegs: Wir freuen uns über geniale Bikes von Scott - coachen dabei entweder am neuen Gambler oder Ransom, werden von Fox Clothing und  Friesi´s Bikery unterstützt - bald gibt es also neue Pics...


----------



## Oshiki (21. Januar 2020)

Wie sieht es mit Fahrtechnikschulen im Allgäu aus?
Ich würde mich über Empfehlungen freuen.


----------



## X-Präsi (3. Juni 2020)

Willkommen bei den TRAILEXPERTS , seit 2012 der Fahrtechnikanbieter auf dem Flowtrail Stromberg.
Eine der besten Strecken Deutschlands, am Rande des Hunsrücks gelegen. Ideales Revier für Fahrtechniktraining für BikerInnen aller Könnensstufen aus dem Rheinland-Pfalz, Hessen, Baden-Württemberg und ganz Deutschland.

Egal ob Tourenbiker, Alpencrosser, Bikepark-Fan,  E-Biker, Kind oder Jugend, hier findet jede(r) den Kurs für mehr Flow, Sicherheit und Spaß beim Biken.



Mit jeder Kurs- & Touranmeldung fördert und unterstützt Ihr den Flowtrail und tragt zu dessen Erhalt bei, so dass die Nutzung für „Jedermann“ kostenfrei bleiben kann.

Und das lernt Ihr bei uns:
Wir helfen Euch, die zentrale Position auf dem Bike zu finden. Dies und die Balance, dosiertes und sturzfreies Bremsen und geschmeidiges Kurven fahren – sind die unverzichtbaren Basics für maximales Trailvergnügen.

Unsere erfahrenen und von DIMB & BDR ausgebildeten TRAILEXPERTS lehren nach neuesten methodischen und didaktischen Gesichtspunkten die Basics in *Level 1* bzw. *2*, vertiefen diese in L*evel 2+* oder geben den richtigen Feinschliff in unseren *Enduro*-Kursen.




Seit 2017 widmen wir uns speziell auch den Besonderheiten des *E-Bike*-Fahrens.
Mit unserer *Sport-Mental-Coachin* Alex nähern wir uns der Fahrtechnik von der „gehirnfreundlichen“ Seite…

Darüber hinaus lernen Ambitionierte in unseren Workshops elegant im *Bunny Hop* über Hindernisse zu springen oder die richtige *Kurventechnik *für *Spitzkehren *und s*chnelle weite Kurven*.
Oder lasst Euch von unserem Ex-Bundesliga-Downhiller die richtige *Sprungtechnik *zeigen, die Euch smart über Flowtrail und andere Bikepark-Strecken bringt.

Zu guter Letzt kümmern wir uns in unserem *KidsCollege *um den Nachwuchs. Von *KidsCollege 1*, *2* über *TrailKids *bis hin zu den *GravityKids *ist alles am Start, was mit Sicherheit mehr Spaß bringt.




Unser Einzugsgebiet erstreckt sich aufgrund der guten Erreichbarkeit über die A 61 von Köln über Bonn, Koblenz, Bad Kreuznach bis nach Mainz, Wiesbaden, Frankfurt und Darmstadt bis nach Baden-Württemberg.

Hinweise, wie wir die Kurse im Zeitalter von Coroana durchführen, findet Ihr hier: https://www.trailexperts.de/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/Anti-Corona-Konzept_V1.1.pdf

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!

Bis bald im Wald!

Eure TRAILEXPERTS


----------



## numbernine (24. Januar 2021)

Salü zämä 

Ich bin der Holger aus der Schweiz. Viele kennen mich wohl von KATZ Bikes und HEIDY Kettenführungen.








*Unter der Marke "numbernine" biete ich diverse Bikekurse und Coachings an - Spezialisiert für Anfänger.*


*Bronze:* normale Gruppenkurse 3-8 Personen, 1 Tag.
*Silver:* VIP Privatcoaching 1 Person, 1 Tag. Inklusive Online Bike Kurs und 1 Monat Support.
*Gold:* VIP Privatcoaching 1 Person, 2 Tage im Abstand von 3 Monaten direkt beim Kunden vor Ort (Schweiz). Inklusive Online Bike Kurs und 3 Monaten Support.
*Online Bike Kurse:* mit dieser modernen Art zu lernen ist der Anfänger frei von Wetter, Zeit, Lockdowns etc. Anstatt einem Tag mit vielen Informationen hat der Lernwillige hier alle Zeit der Welt. Einzelne kleine Videolektionen, die bei null beginnen und logisch aufbauen, führen zu einem stabilen Fundament. Diese Kurse beinhalten den selben Stoff wie die Live-Kurse. Sie können also (und sollten auch für beste Fortschritte) tiptop im Kombination angewandt werden.
*Coaching Support:* Bei Fragen zur Umsetzung kann mir der Teilnehmer seine Videos einsenden und Fragen stellen. Verfügbar für alle meine Kursarten. Bei Silver und Gold bereits inklusive.

*Strategie:*

Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass man Techniken erst in einfacher Umgebung lernen muss, ehe man sie im Gelände anwendet. Eine Technik muss zu einem Reflex, zu einem Automatismus werden. Sonst läuft man als Bike Anfänger Gefahr, im Gelände von zu vielen Störfaktoren abgelenkt zu sein und - im Effekt - genau das falsche zu tun. Daher finden meine Kurse auf befestigtem Boden statt. Wenn die Technik dort beherrscht wird, kann man sie im Gelände langsam anwenden.

Weil dieses Erlernen nicht in einem Tag möglich ist, biete ich die Onlinekurse sowie den Support an. Damit der Teilnehmer sich genügend Zeit lassen kann, eine solide Basis zu erlernen.


*Zu mir:*

Ich begann 1992 mit dem Biken. Mit Vokuhila Frisur, neonfarbenen Leggins und einem Stumpjumper ohne jegliche Federung. Dann fuhr ich 22 Jahre lang Downhillrennen. Meine Schwachpunkte sind Bikeparks. Ich bin nicht der Springer und Dropper. Auch wenn ich schon 10-Meter Gaps und 5 Meter Drops gemacht habe... wohl fühle ich mich dabei nicht so. Mein Ding sind verblockte, steile Urner trails. Je schwieriger, umso lieber. Das darf dann gerne auch ein blau-weiss markierter Weg sein.






*Zu den Angeboten:*










						MTB privat Kurse und online Bike Coachings
					

Verbessere deine Bike Fahrtechnik explosionsartig mit unseren professionellen Bike Kursen. Wähle zwischen Gruppenkursen, Privat- und digitalem Coaching.




					www.numbernine.ch
				




happy trails und immer dranbleiben!


Holger 


PS: Danke an das MTB-News Team für diese Möglichkeit, sich hier vorzustellen!


----------

